

23andMe gets another $2 million from Google - aj
http://www.businessinsider.com/sergey-brins-wife-gets-another-26-million-from-google-for-her-startup-2009-6

======
patio11
_But it's still a head-scratching investment. Not because of the family ties
between the companies, but because why does Google want or need to own a piece
of a biotech company?_

At the risk of belaboring the obvious, Google wants to own a piece of a
biotechnology company because it is owned by the wife of one of the founders.
If nepotism were a phenomenon unknown to the human experience, we wouldn't
have a word for it.

Theoretically, adult supervision is supposed to intervene at some point and
say "Um, this is both embarrassing and a waste of our shareholders' resources
bordering on embezzlement, perhaps we should reconsider?" but, even in a
straight-laced old-economy company, it happens occasionally. People also
occasionally get thrown on out on their rumps for it, and for less than $2
million, too.

~~~
jeremyawon
_why does Google want or need to own a piece of a biotech company?_

have you seen GATTACA? a 23andMe scan will eventually be part of the
recruiting process.

------
kqr2
Sergey Brin could easily finance that amount himself. It's a bit puzzling why
google would want to taint themselves with a potential conflict of interest.

~~~
MaysonL
According to this TC article, he also lent them $10 million.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/18/all-in-the-family-
serge...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/18/all-in-the-family-sergey-brin-
loans-23andme-10-million-and-google-ponies-up-26-million/)

------
ktharavaad
Well, as they tell you: Girlfriends are expensive, wife even more so.

But seriously, why would one of their early investors divest themselves and
invest in a competing company? something just doesn't seem right.

~~~
poshj
the same reason google used to invest in baidu

------
peregrine
23andMe has the potential to change the way people look at medicine, physical
care, and life in general. If I had as much cash in the bank as Google I would
being the same with more capital. Even if this company flounders the work they
are doing has the potential to be big,

~~~
colinplamondon
There are other companies doing the same thing, however. They might not be as
far along or have the same credentials as 23andMe, but one would that that
Google, Inc. as an entity would want to avoid the conflict of interest, and,
if it's a strategic investment in personalized DNA analytics, invest in a
similar company just to avoid that conflict.

